# Spieletest - Anno 1404



## System (25. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,688173


----------



## hTr (25. Juni 2009)

Ich schliesse mich da an, hatte schon die Demo angespielt und geliebt und seit heute war das Spiel im Briefkasten. Einfach ein absolut geniales Anno, macht unheimlich viel Spass und bemängeln kann ich soweit gar nichts. Da sonst kein Kollege Anno spielt, fehlt mir der Mehrspielermodus auch nicht wirklich, hoffe jedoch schon, dass er im Addon nachgereicht wird!
Schlafenszeit


----------



## HLP-Andy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Mir ist das Spiel leider vorhin während einem Autosave abgestürzt, was mich jetzt etwas frustriert, da ich die letzten 30 Minuten nochmal spielen muss. Aber ansonsten gefällts mir schon recht gut und ich hab mich auch recht schnell zurecht gefunden. (Als absoluter Anno-Neuling.)


----------



## Graugon (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				hTr am 25.06.2009 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schliesse mich da an, hatte schon die Demo angespielt und geliebt und seit heute war das Spiel im Briefkasten. Einfach ein absolut geniales Anno, macht unheimlich viel Spass und bemängeln kann ich soweit gar nichts. Da sonst kein Kollege Anno spielt, fehlt mir der Mehrspielermodus auch nicht wirklich, hoffe jedoch schon, dass er im Addon nachgereicht wird!
> Schlafenszeit



Hm, bemängeln könnte man da schon eine Kleinigkeit...


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

hab jetzt 10 Stunden Endlosspiel gespielt und dabei wirft sich mir die Frage auf: Kann man auch mal auf seiten des Orients starten? Irgendwie bin ich immer ein westlicher Spieler zu beginn, der dann erst die gunst des ostens gewinnen muss. Andersrum wäre es ja auch mal nett :-o


----------



## wOJ (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich vertrau pcgames jetzt einfach mal und bestelle es mir. Wollte erst auf Test warten aber der Vorgänger machte mir auch schon sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Goddess (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 25.06.2009 05:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hab jetzt 10 Stunden Endlosspiel gespielt und dabei wirft sich mir die Frage auf: Kann man auch mal auf seiten des Orients starten? Irgendwie bin ich immer ein westlicher Spieler zu beginn, der dann erst die gunst des ostens gewinnen muss. Andersrum wäre es ja auch mal nett :-o


Es stand bereits in den Previews, das die Spieler immer Aufseiten des Okzident starten würden, um sich dann in den Orient zu begeben. Daher wird es wohl nicht möglich sein im Orient zu starten um den umgekehrten Weg zu beschreiten.


----------



## Fankman (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Zum Glück gibt es noch Hersteller die beweisen dass es möglich ist, auch komplexe Games bug-frei auf den Markt zu bringen. Nicht so wie z.B. die Patch-Desaster wie Empire:Total War oder Arma2.

Das schätze ich sehr: Man entwickelt ein Spiel und veröffentlicht es wenn es eben richtig funktioniert. So wie früher, da wusste man einfach dass das Spiel funktioniert wenn man es gekauft hat, Patches waren da für den Spielspass nie unbedingt Notwendig und bei den meisten Games eh eine Seltenheit. Oder wer hat damals Die Siedler, Dungeon Keeper oder DukeNukem gepatcht? Ich jedenfalls nicht, weil die Spiele eben fertig waren, als sie erschienen sind.

Bravo UbiSoft


----------



## cosmo76 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



> Das schätze ich sehr: Man entwickelt ein Spiel und veröffentlicht es wenn es eben richtig funktioniert. So wie früher, da wusste man einfach dass das Spiel funktioniert wenn man es gekauft hat, Patches waren da für den Spielspass nie unbedingt Notwendig und bei den meisten Games eh eine Seltenheit. Oder wer hat damals Die Siedler, Dungeon Keeper oder DukeNukem gepatcht? Ich jedenfalls nicht, weil die Spiele eben fertig waren, als sie erschienen sind.
> 
> Bravo UbiSoft



Zeitaufwand, Ressourcen, und Komplexität die heute in ein Spiel gesteckt werden, kann man nicht mit älteren Titeln vergleichen. Heute bastelt z.T. eine Hundertschar an einem großen Titel, deren Arbeit koordiniert werden will. Das es früher nicht x-verschiedene Systemkonfigurationen gab, scheinen auch einige zu vergessen. Und fast kein Spiel konnte man zu DOS-Zeiten starten, ohne das man in der auto.exe und config herumgefummelt hat und um jedes bisschen Speicher gekämpft hatte. Ich will damit sagen früher liefen die Spiele stabiler, weil sie simpel waren und in relativ kurzer Zeit fertig gestellt werden konnten. Heute nimmt man größere finanzielle Risiken ein, das Geld wird während der Produktion schneller verbrannt, da gibt es Limits bei der Fortführung der Entwicklung, außer man hat die Kohle wie z.B. Blizzard. Ich denke kein Entwickler bringt absichtlich verbuggte Spiele auf den Markt, um die Kaüferschaft zu ärgern. Ist einfach alles eine Frage der Geldes was einem bei der Entwicklung zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## jonei (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				cosmo76 am 25.06.2009 08:10 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das schätze ich sehr: Man entwickelt ein Spiel und veröffentlicht es wenn es eben richtig funktioniert. So wie früher, da wusste man einfach dass das Spiel funktioniert wenn man es gekauft hat, Patches waren da für den Spielspass nie unbedingt Notwendig und bei den meisten Games eh eine Seltenheit. Oder wer hat damals Die Siedler, Dungeon Keeper oder DukeNukem gepatcht? Ich jedenfalls nicht, weil die Spiele eben fertig waren, als sie erschienen sind.
> >
> > Bravo UbiSoft
> 
> ...



natürlich sind heutige spiele komplexer als damalige. jedoch werden ja durch die patches die fehler behoben, was also heißt, dass es möglich ist das spiel relativ bugfrei zu machen. ich finde es eine unverschämdheit ein, wegen der bugs, beinahe unspielbares spiel zu verkaufen. wie komplex es auch sein mag. 

anno hat also keine großartigen fehler mehr? dann kann man ja zuschlagen!


----------



## Durchgedreht81 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Um 0:01 Uhr den Test eingestellt!  Finde ich klasse! Danke PCGames

Werde mich jetzt aufmachen und zu dem Händler meines Vertrauens gehen, um es bedenklos zu kaufen 

Euch anderen weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem neuen Anno ^^


----------



## Fankman (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				cosmo76 am 25.06.2009 08:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Zeitaufwand, Ressourcen, und Komplexität die heute in ein Spiel gesteckt werden, kann man nicht mit älteren Titeln vergleichen. Heute bastelt z.T. eine Hundertschar an einem großen Titel, deren Arbeit koordiniert werden will. Das es früher nicht x-verschiedene Systemkonfigurationen gab, scheinen auch einige zu vergessen. Und fast kein Spiel konnte man zu DOS-Zeiten starten, ohne das man in der auto.exe und config herumgefummelt hat und um jedes bisschen Speicher gekämpft hatte. Ich will damit sagen früher liefen die Spiele stabiler, weil sie simpel waren und in relativ kurzer Zeit fertig gestellt werden konnten. Heute nimmt man größere finanzielle Risiken ein, das Geld wird während der Produktion schneller verbrannt, da gibt es Limits bei der Fortführung der Entwicklung, außer man hat die Kohle wie z.B. Blizzard. Ich denke kein Entwickler bringt absichtlich verbuggte Spiele auf den Markt, um die Kaüferschaft zu ärgern. Ist einfach alles eine Frage der Geldes was einem bei der Entwicklung zur Verfügung steht.



Das die Spiele komplexer geworden sind stimmt schon und das es eine grössere Vielfalt an Systemen gibt stimmt auch, aber nie war es 'einfacher' grafische Outputs zu programmieren als heute (hängt mich jetzt nicht an der provokativen Aussage auf).
Es gibt unzählige Bibliotheken (OpenGL, DirectX, GDI etc) auf die man zugreifen kann und bekommt fixfertige Funktionen für Grafik, Eingabesteuereung und Sound.
Das war früher enorm aufwändiger, schon nur für ein Mauszeiger auf den Bildschirm zu bringen war ein grösserer Code einzutippen. Sound, Grafik... alles musste 'von Hand' geschrieben werden und musste auch getestet werden. Jedes Game war praktisch ein Unikat. Oder was denkst du wie aufwändig es war damals eine 3D-Engine zu schreiben? 

Chris Sawyer hat praktisch im Alleingang ein Fenster-Verwaltungssytem für TransportTycoon geschrieben welches Windows schon damals weit voraus war (Fenster mit, in Echtzeit ablaufenden Animationen, über den Bildschirm ziehen und praktisch beliebig viele Fenster gleichzeitig auf dem Screen etc). Und er konnte nicht auf die praktische Windows GDI zurück greifen, da musste alles von Grund auf geschrienben werden.

Und... es lief weitgehend bugfrei !!!

Heute gibt es technische Unterstützung durch spezialisierte Software, viel KnowHow und enorm viel Budget, das ist keine Pionierarbeit mehr. Und doch kommen immer wieder Bug-Monster auf den Markt. Oft glaube ich dass heute das Herzblut und der Ehrgeiz fehlt und meist nur die Knete zählt. Jedenfalls täte der Branche der Durchhalte-Willen und Pioniergeist der 'alten' Zeiten sehr gut und würde das Image sicher wider etwas glänzen lassen.

So gesehen hat UbiSoft mit Anno 1404 eine tolle Arbeit abgeliefert, ein Produkt das man kaufen kann und das auch funktioniert. Spiele waren auch früher für ihre Verhältnisse komplex und aufwändig, aber man war zu Stolz um ein halbes Produkt zu veröffentlichen.
Leider ist diese Einstellung etwas verloren gegangen


----------



## MikeMailmann (25. Juni 2009)

Na hat es nach langer Zeit mal ein Entwikler/Publisher geschafft ein Bugfreies Spiel auf dem Markt zu bringen?

Dann sag ich mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Danke (war doch klar Made in Germany).

Und danke an die Redaktion von PC Games ich habe nach einigen Testberichten in jüngster Zeit nicht mehr an eure Objektivität in zusamenhang mit der Punkteverteilung vertraut (Empire Total War, verbuggt .GTA verbugt unspielbar mit ATI Karten ...).
Nun nach den Testberichten von ARMA2 und Anno 1404 bin ich erfreulicherweise eines besseren belehrt worden, keine Punkte für unspielbare Games zur releasebeginn, bitte weiter so.  

Ach ja das Spiel ist natürlich Gekauft


----------



## Succer (25. Juni 2009)

*Notiz an die Freundin schreib*


> Bin gleich wieder da - Anno kaufen!


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2009)

MikeMailmann am 25.06.2009 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> (war doch klar Made in Germany).




sarkasmus ist was feines.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2009)

Ich warte darauf, dass der Postbote bei mir klingelt und meine heiß ersehnte Collector's Edition bringt...   

*Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude*


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Mal eine Frage an die Tester:

Ich bin eher der gemütliche Siedler 2-Spieler (oldschool ^^).

Wäre da Anno 1404 etwas für mich? :-o


----------



## Vidaro (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 25.06.2009 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage an die Tester:
> 
> Ich bin eher der gemütliche Siedler 2-Spieler (oldschool ^^).
> 
> Wäre da Anno 1404 etwas für mich? :-o




das heißt?
also wenn du in ruhe siedeln willst, bissl handel zwischendurch, dann ist generell anno was für dich da zb militär eigentlich nur gimmick ist... heißt sehr mager ausfällt   
sage mal 90% ist reines siedeln udn aufbauen ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 25.06.2009 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage an die Tester:
> 
> Ich bin eher der gemütliche Siedler 2-Spieler (oldschool ^^).
> 
> Wäre da Anno 1404 etwas für mich? :-o



Die Anno-Reihe spielt sich schon seit jeher relativ gemütlich. Klar, ab und an kann's ein bisschen Stress geben (wenn man z.B. verpeilt hat, eine ausreichende Güterversorgung zu gewährleisten), aber prinzipiell ist Anno eher ein Spiel zum Tüfteln, Optimieren und zurfrieden zurücklehnen - um das vollendete Werk zu betrachten.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 25.06.2009 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage an die Tester:
> 
> Ich bin eher der gemütliche Siedler 2-Spieler (oldschool ^^).
> 
> Wäre da Anno 1404 etwas für mich? :-o


Ich denke schon ... Siedler und Anno gehören beide zu Ubisoft und werden sich, meiner Meinung nach, immer ähnlicher.

Du kannst doch einfach mal die Demo von 1404 testen ... es gibt die Möglichkeit eine Stunde ( 60 Min. ) komplett ein freies Spiel zu spielen.

Demo ist 1.7GB groß ... also wirf mal einen Blick rein.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 25.06.2009 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> dann ist generell anno was für dich da zb militär eigentlich nur gimmick ist... heißt sehr mager ausfällt
> sage mal 90% ist reines siedeln udn aufbauen ^^


Hehe, schön ... kaum Militär, das gefällt mir schon mal.  

@Spassbremse: 

gemütlich, Siedlungen optimieren ... das hört sich doch toll an.  

Ihr könnt ja mal eure technischen (Performance)Erfahrungen bezüglich Anno 1404 hier posten, wenn ihr eine Weile gespielt habt. Das wäre noch ne Hürde die es zu erklimmen gilt.  
Hab nur ein "popeliges" 2 Jahre altes Business-Notebook (C2D@2GHZ / GForce 8600 GS, 2GB RAM). 

Edit:


			
				Rabowke am 25.06.2009 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst doch einfach mal die Demo von 1404 testen ... es gibt die Möglichkeit eine Stunde ( 60 Min. ) komplett ein freies Spiel zu spielen.
> 
> Demo ist 1.7GB groß ... also wirf mal einen Blick rein.


Mach ich.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 25.06.2009 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Vidaro am 25.06.2009 09:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siehe den Post meines geschätzten Kollegen Rabowke über Dir. Demo saugen und ab.
In der Demo bekommst Du in der ersten Kampagnenmission einen Freiflug über eine große, vollausgebaute Stadt spendiert.
Daran kannst Du erkennen, wie gut (oder schlecht) Dein Rechner mit Anno klarkommt.


----------



## Disturbed (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

tja bei aller Freude über das Spiel selbst ist der Kopierschutz die reinste Frechheit. 3 mögliche Installationen und dann nach soll man über ne Hotline weitere freischaltungen beantragen müssen. Auch wenn mich die Demo echt gefesselt hat, konnt ich mich noch nicht überwinden das Spiel zu kaufen.


----------



## German_Ripper (25. Juni 2009)

Succer am 25.06.2009 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> *Notiz an die Freundin schreib*
> 
> 
> > Bin gleich wieder da - Anno kaufen!



Bring mal eins mit


----------



## Vidaro (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Disturbed am 25.06.2009 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> tja bei aller Freude über das Spiel selbst ist der Kopierschutz die reinste Frechheit. 3 mögliche Installationen und dann nach soll man über ne Hotline weitere freischaltungen beantragen müssen. Auch wenn mich die Demo echt gefesselt hat, konnt ich mich noch nicht überwinden das Spiel zu kaufen.



musst du nicht über ne hotline machen, wer trichtert den leuten so nen schrott ein?
es geht auch bequem per email dauert halt 4-5 stunden aber geht dennoch und sonst kaufs dir über gamesload oder andren anbietern die verzichten auf diese begrenzte aktivierungen (zumindst war es bisher so)



> Ihr könnt ja mal eure technischen (Performance)Erfahrungen bezüglich Anno 1404 hier posten, wenn ihr eine Weile gespielt habt. Das wäre noch ne Hürde die es zu erklimmen gilt.
> Hab nur ein "popeliges" 2 Jahre altes Business-Notebook (C2D@2GHZ / GForce 8600 GS, 2GB RAM).



meien freundin hat ein ähnliches system die konnte das spiel auf mittel (mit hohen texturen) flüssig spielen^^


----------



## German_Ripper (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 25.06.2009 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Disturbed am 25.06.2009 10:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Aussagen erinnern mich grad sehr stark an Sacred2 . Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wann die ersten Klagen der User über den Kopierschutz kommen. Ich beobachte das erstmal aus der Ferne und warte ab wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

naja, das mit dem Kopierschutz, da hat sich bisher bei anderen Spielen gezeigt, dass das an sich problemlos geht und nur leute, die dauernd den PC neu installieren usw., wirklich genervt sind. Und bei vielen Games wird die aktivierung dann auch nach ner Weile abgeschaltet.


*Ne Frage zum Endlosspiel:* das soll ja AFAIK der Kern des Spiels sein. In der Demo war es immer die gleiche Karte - wie ist das bei der Vollversion? Gibt es Zufallskarten, oder sucht man anfangs eine Karte aus, oder wie? Immer genau die gleiche wäre ja auch langweilig... ^^ 

Ich hol's mir, wenn es bei MM/Saturn ein paar Euro billiger als Angebot gibt - mein Juli wird nämlich eh schon teuer, aber Anno 1404, da hat mich die Demo überzeugt, da überzieh ich sogar mein Konto


----------



## Vidaro (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 25.06.2009 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, das mit dem Kopierschutz, da hat sich bisher bei anderen Spielen gezeigt, dass das an sich problemlos geht und nur leute, die dauernd den PC neu installieren usw., wirklich genervt sind. Und bei vielen Games wird die aktivierung dann auch nach ner Weile abgeschaltet.




aber für eine neuaufsetzung des windows soll ja keine aktivierung verbraucht werden da der aktivierungsserver die hardware des rechners erkennt (wegen selben haschwert) zumindest laut Ubisoft


----------



## DanielUnruh (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Danke an PCGames für den Test! 
nach so einer Wertung hab ich mir das Speil gleich in der früh gekauft und muss sagen das Game ist absolut der Hammer ! und die Kampagne ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich gemacht


----------



## BigPsycho (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 25.06.2009 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, das mit dem Kopierschutz, da hat sich bisher bei anderen Spielen gezeigt, dass das an sich problemlos geht und nur leute, die dauernd den PC neu installieren usw., wirklich genervt sind. Und bei vielen Games wird die aktivierung dann auch nach ner Weile abgeschaltet.
> 
> 
> *Ne Frage zum Endlosspiel:* das soll ja AFAIK der Kern des Spiels sein. In der Demo war es immer die gleiche Karte - wie ist das bei der Vollversion? Gibt es Zufallskarten, oder sucht man anfangs eine Karte aus, oder wie? Immer genau die gleiche wäre ja auch langweilig... ^^
> ...



Die  Karten bei Anno waren schon immer Zufallskarten, zumindest mehr oder weniger. Es gibt eine fast endlose Anzahl, jede Karte hat jedoch ihre eigene ID, die man auch eingeben kann (zumindest wars bei 1701 so). Das heißt man kann eine Inselwelt, die einem gefällt immer wieder starten.

Immer dieselbe Map wäre ja auch seeehr langweilig.

Psycho


----------



## Graugon (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 25.06.2009 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Vidaro am 25.06.2009 10:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dass du nichts über die KS Problematik bei Anno1404 in den letzten Tagen mitbekommen hast macht mir Sorgen. Nicht nur dass in jedem Online Magazin darüber heiss diskutiert wurde, vor allem haben sich verärgerte Spieler im Ubisoft.anno Forum in den KS Beiträgen auf über 100 Seiten Luft gemacht. 

Nach Release kommen schon die ersten Beschwerden von Leuten die ihre 3 Aktivierungen verbraten haben.


----------



## starhorst (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Dann wirds halt gecrackt, jetzt habt euch mal nicht so. Gibt eh kein MP und wen juckt es was du mit deinem Orginal gekauften Spiel machst? Meine güte...


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

da das spiel einen unmöglichen DRM kopierschutz hat könnte die wertung auch 200% sein, ich würds nicht mal anfassen

übrigens gibts das spiel bereits seit einigen tagen zum illegalen download, ein super kopierschutz muss das sein, oder eher käuferschutz?

zudem spricht mich das setting überhaupt nicht an, sieht ja schon bald aus wie Die Siedler, und das kann ich auch seid dem unsäglichen 4 teil nicht mehr sehen

ist Ubi Soft nicht Französisch? Wie sagte Al Bundy? Es ist falsch franzose zu sein!

Edit: bequem per mail? 4-5 stunden warten? Das spiel ist mein eigentum, ich will das spielen wann ich lust hat, nicht wenn der Ubi Soft Support meint lust zu haben, btw samstags und sonntags ist bei Ubi meist eh keiner.. also wohl auch mal 48 stunden


----------



## Boesor (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Zum Thema Anno 1404 Kopierschutz gibt es bereits ausreichend Threads, hier beschränkt euch bitte auf das Spiel selbst.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 25.06.2009 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Anno 1404 Kopierschutz gibt es bereits ausreichend Threads, hier beschränkt euch bitte auf das Spiel selbst.



der Kopierschutz ist doch ein teil des spieles, und auch im test wird dieser erwähnt..

.. will man hier etwa die negativen dinge rauslassen?

Das Spiel soll wohl auch auf diversen Computerkonfigurationen erbärmlich ruckeln, obwohl die weit über den Minimalanforderungen liegen


----------



## and1d (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

gibts eigentlich auch einen guten karten editor? also einen besseren als in 1701?


----------



## Boesor (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.06.2009 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, der Kopierschutz ist bereits sehr heftig diskutiert worden und neues ergibt sich dadurch auch nicht. 
Wir wissen doch alle, wie sich eine solche Diskussion dann entwickelt und es wäre schön, wenn hier mal das Por & Contra des Spiels an sich thematisiert wird und nicht wieder alles mit einer schon 1000 mal geführten Kopierschutzdiskussion erstickt wird.

Also, jeder, der diesen Thread konsultiert hat hiermit durch dich mitbekommen, dass es einen fiesen Kopierschutz gibt, damit können wir uns wieder auf das Spiel konzentrieren.

(Weitere Fragen gerne auch per Mail an mich)


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

ist das Ubisoft Forum down oder mein ich das nur, das läd ja ewigkeiten


----------



## Boesor (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				and1d am 25.06.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts eigentlich auch einen guten karten editor? also einen besseren als in 1701?



Soweit ich weiß gibt es überhaupt keinen Editor (nagel mich aber nicht drauf fest)
ich vermute, der kommt, wie beim Vorgänger, im Add-on.

Da hoffe ich aber auch auf einen besseren Editor, mit zuschüttbaren Lehmgruben z.B.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 25.06.2009 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> and1d am 25.06.2009 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ding hat nicht mal Multiplayer (und das ist heutzutage quasi schon unnormal) und du verlangst nen guten editor?


----------



## Boesor (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.06.2009 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut.
MP geht mir, wie vermutlich vielen, bei Anno ziemlich am allerwertesten vorbei.
Ich siedle gerne alleine und dafür ist ein Editor ne gute Unterstützung.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 25.06.2009 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sagen wir so, beides gehört eigentlich zur grundausstattung, und Anno hat beides nicht..


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> sagen wir so, beides gehört eigentlich zur grundausstattung, und Anno hat beides nicht..




und wer sagt, was zu grundausstattung gehört? lass mich raten: du? 
nur so am rande; mich würde beides nicht interessieren.

edit.
unterlass doch bitte deine billigen bashing versuche.
das spiel interessiert dich nicht und gut ist.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 25.06.2009 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ich, da ich hier nicht über den kopierschutz schreiben darf muss ich eben andere kritikpunkte finden


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich eben andere kritikpunkte finden



und das *MUSST* du, _weil_?   


siehe auch mein edit von eben.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 25.06.2009 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich auch. Einen Karteneditor erwarte ich persönlich bei "solchen" Spielen eigentlich auch.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 25.06.2009 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 25.06.2009 12:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



immerhin bringt ein Karteneditor auch langzeitspass, den auf selbst gemachten Karten zu spielen macht oftmals viel mehr spass

ein Netzwerkmodus bringt ebenso (für netzwerkspieler) mehr spass..

wer die dinge nicht braucht, braucht sie ja nicht zu benutzen, Bonus für das teure geld, was das spiel kostet währen sie definitv

auch Ohne DRM und Käuferschutz würd ich das spiel ohne die 2 dinge definitiv nicht zum vollpreis kaufen


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 25.06.2009 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 25.06.2009 12:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kurz nach release soll übrigens ein editor nachgeliefert werden, um hier nicht total im luftleeren raum rumzudiskutieren.  

edit:  
gamestar-interview vom 11/5/09:



> BelaC: Wird es in Anno 1404 einen Karten-Editor geben?





> Schmitz: Zeitnah nach dem kommenden 1404 Release werden wir euch Profi-Tools zum Download zur Verfügung stellen, mit denen ihr umfangreiche eigene Szenarien und Missionen erstellen könnt. Im Gegensatz zu den veröffentlichten Einsteiger-Tools von 1701, bieten die 1404-Tools ungleich größere Möglichkeiten eigene Spielinhalte zu erstellen. Diese Spielinhalte könnt ihr dann über das neue ANNO-Portal herunterladen, zocken und bewerten. Unser Ziel ist es, ANNO-Profis die Möglichkeit zu geben, für eine engagierte Community spannende neue Spielinhalte zu basteln und sich im kreativen Wettbewerb zu beweisen. Alle anderen ANNO Spieler freuen sich über Nachschub mit frischen Missionen und Szenarien.
> 
> Die Editoren sind vorrangig für fortgeschrittene Spieler gedacht. Sie richten sich im Gegensatz zu den Editoren von 1701 primär nicht an interessierte Anfänger. Es sind grundsätzlich Tools und Editoren, mit denen wir auch in der Entwicklung gearbeitet haben. Man muss kein Programmierer sein, um diese Programme zu bedienen, aber es hilft sich bereits mit Modding, Scripting, Leveldesign usw. ein wenig auszukennen. In der Entwicklung wurden die Editoren vorrangig von Leveldesignern und Gamedesignern eingesetzt, um Spielinhalte zu erstellen und zu editieren. Es wird daher auch engagierten Laien möglich sein, nach einer Einarbeitungsphase mit unseren Tools zu arbeiten. […]
> 
> Der genaue Leistungsumfang der Tools und Editoren steht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht fest, daher kann ich noch keine konkreten Angaben dazu machen. Sicher ist: der Fokus der Editoren liegt auf der Erstellung möglichst flexibler Missionen und Szenarien. Der Umfang der Tools wird die Möglichkeiten des 1701 Editors in jedem Fall weit übersteigen.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 25.06.2009 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 25.06.2009 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soll, das erinnert mich bei Anno immer an "Ja den Multiplayer liefern wir nach"..


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> auch Ohne DRM und Käuferschutz würd ich das spiel ohne die 2 dinge definitiv nicht zum vollpreis kaufen



ist doch auch ok, musst du doch auch gar nicht. 
ich verstehe dein problem überhaupt nicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 25.06.2009 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Karteneditor erwarte ich persönlich bei "solchen" Spielen eigentlich auch.



man kann im Endlosspiel ja zumindest die größe der Map und der Inseln festlegen, ob viele oder weniger Rohstoffe verfügbar sind, und wie schwierig die inseln zu bebauen sind - ich finds gut das ich nicht genau weiß, welche Sachen ich wo anbauen kann - wenn ich in nem Karteneditor alle Fruchtbarkeiten auf eine Insel klatsche, wäre das ja auch fad  
Das tollste is der manuelle Hafenausbau mit Kaimauern, Kränen, Lagerhäusern etc


----------



## Boesor (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 25.06.2009 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Das tollste is der manuelle Hafenausbau mit Kaimauern, Kränen, Lagerhäusern etc



Ja, auf sowas habe ich lange gewartet.
Wenn man nachher zig große Schiffe und etliche Seehandelsrouten hat, aber nur dieses kleine hafengebäude..... Das nervte in den Vorgängern schon ein wenig.


----------



## MikeMailmann (25. Juni 2009)

Bonkic am 25.06.2009 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> MikeMailmann am 25.06.2009 09:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War keiner   
Mal Überlegen War Leaders Programiert in Spanien (die mit dem Stier...) läuft bis heute nicht

Empire Total War England (das sind die betrunkenen Fußballfans...) anfangs verbugt

GTA 4 Amerika (die mit den tollen Bankmanagern .....) lief nicht mit ATI karten

ARMA2 Tchecheslowakei ( die mit ....ähh ach ja Karel Gott ...) total verbugt.

Das ist Sarkasmuss 
(Diese feststellungen sollen zur belustigung dienen, und sind nicht Fremdenfeindlich, wenn sich herausstellen sollte das meine Angaben fehlerhaft sind bitte korigieren)

War inzwichen auch mal in der Stadt und habe mir Anno geleistet die Tante an der Kasse meinte so einen andrang hätte sie bei einem neuen Spiel noch nicht erlebt....
So keine zeit muss zoken


----------



## Rhazzazor (25. Juni 2009)

MikeMailmann am 25.06.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 25.06.2009 09:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gothic 3: Deutschland - hmm Bug könig bis es die Fans gerichtet haben...

Anno 1503:  Balancing nicht vorhanden... und Bugs.... : Deutschland

(BTW: ARMA II ist beretis nach 2 Patches faktisch bug frei.. zumindest find ich keine mehr)


----------



## hening18 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo bei mir Stürzt es  hin und wieder ab hat das einer von auch auch?oder Liegt es an meiner Cpu habe meinen E6850 auf 3,6 ghz Laufen vieleicht wird momentan auch zu Warm


----------



## Kristian (25. Juni 2009)

MikeMailmann am 25.06.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 25.06.2009 09:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tschechoslowakei??? Lass dich mit dieser Aussage lieber von keinem Slowaken erwischen 

Pauschal kann man echt nicht sagen, dass Spiele aus Deutschland besser wären.

Anno ist ein Spiel, das seit jeher auch die Casual-Gamer ansprach. Die SpieleSerie machte bisher immer viel Spass ohne hardwarefressender Grafik und actiongeladener Multiplayerkämpfe. Somit wissen die Entwickler, dass sie ein wirklich fertiges Spiel abliefern mussten, weil auch Unerfahrene sich das Spiel besorgen werden und man keine Klagewelle anziehen möchte. DieSims3 war auch so ein Spiel, dass keine Fehler aufwies und auch für CasualGamer zum gemütlichen Zocken gedacht ist.

Anno ist ein Spiel, dass man sich in der Mittagspause laden kann um eine Handelsroute hinzuzufügen um dann zuzusehen wie sich das auf die Siedlung auswirkt... ein typisches Tüftlerspiel mit logischem Aufbau... wie Tetris, Minesweaper und Solitair auch.

Ich bin gänzlich zufrieden mit Anno1404... die Macher haben gute Arbeit geleistet. Über Verkaufsstrategien bezüglich Multiplayer, Kopierschutz und Editor beklage ich mich schon lange nicht mehr, weil das in der Branche schon so Gang und Gebe ist und Ubisoft auch nur auf dem Markt überleben will.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2009)

Rhazzazor am 25.06.2009 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Gothic 3: Deutschland - hmm Bug könig bis es die Fans gerichtet haben...
> 
> Anno 1503:  Balancing nicht vorhanden... und Bugs.... : Deutschland
> 
> (BTW: ARMA II ist beretis nach 2 Patches faktisch bug frei.. zumindest find ich keine mehr)




the fall
die gilde (2) 
diverse fussballmanager (hattrick)
sacred 2
x 1-3(?)
etc etc

gemessen am lächerlichen ausstoß von vollpreisspielen hierzulande ist "made in germany" in der vergangenheit nun wirklich nicht unbedingt ein besonderes qualitätssiegel gewesen, sondern eher das wofür es auch ursprünglich gedacht war.


----------



## Boesor (25. Juni 2009)

Rhazzazor am 25.06.2009 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Anno 1503:  Balancing nicht vorhanden... und Bugs.... : Deutschland



wurde anno 1503 nicht von max Design (Österreich) entwickelt?


----------



## KONNAITN (25. Juni 2009)

Boesor am 25.06.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Rhazzazor am 25.06.2009 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mitentwickelt. Die ersten beiden Teile waren Koproduktionen von MaxDesign und Sunflowers.


----------



## Boesor (25. Juni 2009)

KONNAITN am 25.06.2009 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.06.2009 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei Max Design zumindest beim ersten teil schon deutlich für das Spiel verantwortlich war und meines Wissens nach auch beim zweiten.
Und die Rolle von max Design hat dann Related Design übernommen.


----------



## KONNAITN (25. Juni 2009)

Boesor am 25.06.2009 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 25.06.2009 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin zwar kein Anno-Fan, aber so habe ich das auch in Erinnerung. Ich dachte eine Zeit lang Anno wäre überhaupt eine rein österr. Produktion. Keine Ahnung warum sich MaxDesign dann zurückgezogen (?) hat, aber das kann ja kaum ganz freiwillig gewesen sein.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

Bonkic am 25.06.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> diverse fussballmanager (hattrick)



der Bundesliga Manager Hattrick war Bugfrei.. sieht man mal von seltsamen aktienkursen ab die man geschickt manipulieren konnte

1602 war auch so ziemlich Bugfrei, wenn es dank dem kopierschutz denn lief


----------



## Boesor (25. Juni 2009)

mal schauen, was die Konkurrenz so denkt:

4players.de:
Komplex, wunderschön und zugänglich: Das beste Anno aller Zeiten! Leider ohne Mehrspieler-Modus. (89

gamestar.de:
100 Stunden gespielt, nicht eine Sekunde gelangweilt: Im Test erkämpft sich das Aufbauspiel-Epos Anno 1404 von Related Designs und Ubisoft trotz kleinerer KI-Schwächen den GameStar-Platin-Award. (91


Ziemlich einhellige Meinung zum neuen Anno.

Morgen erstmal in den MM und für 39 Euro zuschlagen.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

Boesor am 25.06.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> kleinerer KI-Schwächen den GameStar-Platin-Award. (91
> .




uhh das haben die beim letzten Total War titel auch geschrieben


----------



## Boesor (25. Juni 2009)

Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.06.2009 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keine angst, da ich mit deinem genörgel gerechnet habe steht doch extra darüber die Wertung deiner hochheiligen 4players seite.


----------



## Slanzi (25. Juni 2009)

Boesor am 25.06.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen, was die Konkurrenz so denkt:
> 
> 4players.de:
> Komplex, wunderschön und zugänglich: Das beste Anno aller Zeiten! Leider ohne Mehrspieler-Modus. (89
> ...



Jop bei 39 Euro kann man nich nein sagen


----------



## shimmyrot (25. Juni 2009)

Slanzi am 25.06.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jop bei 39 Euro kann man nich nein sagen


Und trotzdem sagt ständig jemand, Spiele wären heutzutage viel zu teuer ...    
Grad heut wieder im Forum gelesen.


----------



## Slanzi (25. Juni 2009)

shimmyrot am 25.06.2009 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Slanzi am 25.06.2009 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja gut Konsolen-Spiele sind recht teuer, aber das juckt mich ja zum glück nicht;P


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2009)

gibt's irgendwo ne anzeige, dass das bei MM 39€ kostet? oder ist das nur regional vom "hörensagen" ?


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

shimmyrot am 25.06.2009 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Slanzi am 25.06.2009 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das isn Kampfpreis, im EK kostet 1404 genauso viel wie andere spiele, da wo es das für 39€ gibt die machen beinah keinen gewinn dadran, das kann man nicht bei jedem titel machen


----------



## TheChicky (25. Juni 2009)

Slanzi am 25.06.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.06.2009 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da Editor und Multiplayer fehlen, würde ich sagen, das ist gerade so fair..   *stichel*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 25.06.2009 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 25.06.2009 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, sich "Mogelmaps" zu bauen ist natürlich albern, aber sich die Welt, die man später bespielt, von grundauf selber zusammen zu basteln, kann oft mindestens genauso viel Spass machen wie das eigentliche Spielen hinterher.

Wenn der Karteneditor dann da ist, werd' ich mir Anno 1404 auch mal ansehen, obwohl ich damals bei Anno 1602 (mein einziges Anno-Spiel) kein Land gesehen habe: nach so zwei bis drei Stunden war's immer aus, weil ich bankrott ging.


----------



## affeGrizzly (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Weiß jemand ob Anno 1404 Multilanguage ist, ich will mir nämlich das Game bei amazon.co.uk bestellen da ich dort knapp 20€ spare.


----------



## kavoven (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Hab mir das Spiel heute gekauft... die Demo war so überzeugend. Und was soll ich sagen? Der beste der vier Anno Teile, ohne Frage. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich grade eben nach 2 Stunden ausgemacht habe, weil es doch echt langsam komplex wurde. Aber ich habe bisher keine Veränderung/Erneuerung gefunden, die ich nicht nicht gut fand. Einsame Spitze das Spiel!


----------



## Atropa (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Habe heute meine CE bekommen - Nr. 256 von 30000


----------



## anjuna80 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Gerade bei MM für 39 Euro gekauft. Heute nacht wird gezockt


----------



## Boesor (25. Juni 2009)

Herbboy am 25.06.2009 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt's irgendwo ne anzeige, dass das bei MM 39€ kostet? oder ist das nur regional vom "hörensagen" ?



Ich hab dort angerufen.
Kann also sein, dass es nur regional in meinem (Rheine) so ist.

Beim Saturn in Dortmund verlangen die 49,95€


----------



## Boesor (25. Juni 2009)

TheChicky am 25.06.2009 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Da Editor und Multiplayer fehlen, würde ich sagen, das ist gerade so fair..   *stichel*



wie gesagt, mir fehl kein MP und ich wüsste auch nicht, dass es eine Featureliste gibt, die jedes Spiel erfüllen muss.
Das ist von Spiel zu Spiel und genre zu Genre ganz unterschiedlich zu beurteilen.

So oder so ist es jedenfalls mit Sicherheit kein halbes Spiel oder sowas.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 25.06.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, sich "Mogelmaps" zu bauen ist natürlich albern, aber sich die Welt, die man später bespielt, von grundauf selber zusammen zu basteln, kann oft mindestens genauso viel Spass machen wie das eigentliche Spielen hinterher.



gut, ich gebe zu das würde mich auch mal reizen, ja.



> Wenn der Karteneditor dann da ist, werd' ich mir Anno 1404 auch mal ansehen, obwohl ich damals bei Anno 1602 (mein einziges Anno-Spiel) kein Land gesehen habe: nach so zwei bis drei Stunden war's immer aus, weil ich bankrott ging.



1602 war auch noch das schwerste, mir gings genauso. In 1404 gibts ja zig Möglichkeiten im Endlosspiel, den Schwierigkeitsgrad anzupassen.....80.000 startcredits, nur einen, schwachen CPU-Gegner, der nicht expandiert und uns anhimmelt - und mit dem man auch von Anfang an ein Bündnis haben kann, dann kann man alle Katastrophen abschalten, Baukosten und Rohstoffe werden voll erstattet bei Abriss eines Gebäudes etc.... ich hatte auch 80.000 bei start, bin zwischenzeitlich mal auf 60.000 abgerutscht weil ich die Bedürfnisse der gierigen Adligen stillen musste, inzwischen hab ich aber wieder über 100k - alles kein Problem mehr für Anfänger bzw Anno-Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich.


----------



## Boesor (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 25.06.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Karteneditor dann da ist, werd' ich mir Anno 1404 auch mal ansehen, obwohl ich damals bei Anno 1602 (mein einziges Anno-Spiel) kein Land gesehen habe: nach so zwei bis drei Stunden war's immer aus, weil ich bankrott ging.



Alternativ kannst du dir auch das alte Anno 1701 holen, das ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich (um nicht zu sagen, das ist viel zu leicht)


----------



## Solon25 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 25.06.2009 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ kannst du dir auch das alte Anno 1701 holen, das ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich (*um nicht zu sagen, das ist viel zu leicht*)


Dem kann man ja mit dem D.E.A.P. 70 Mod Abhilfe schaffen 

Also ich weiss nicht, im Test lese ich nichts von den Archivements.. In Anno Foren teils, dass da die Ansagen schon nerven.. So schnell locken die mich nicht von 1503 weg, auch nicht mit der Grafik  Möchte zu gerne wissen wie der PC dann mit >50k 1404 EW hechelt...


----------



## Vohaul42 (25. Juni 2009)

Boesor am 25.06.2009 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 25.06.2009 18:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Habe es heute spontan für 39 € im MM gesehen und gekauft und wirklich nicht bereut. Allerdings werde ich mir das Game noch etwas aufsparen. Das Wetter ist zur Zeit einfach zu schön   

Herbboy: Ich war heute im MM Mülheim. Die haben dort nur eine Handvoll Spiele mir 39 € ausgezeichnet, und den Rest mit 45€. Einfach mal in dem MM deines Vertrauens gehen, und die darauf ansprechen, dass es hier billiger ist. Manchmal lassen die dann mit sich reden.


----------



## Relactus (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 25.06.2009 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 25.06.2009 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh ja, 1602 was seeehr schwer... Wenn du über die 30 Minuten oder so hinaus kamst hattest du die schwierigste Phase überstanden, dann galt es aber noch die Bürger weiterhin zu versorgen, hätte manchmal fast den Bildschirm aus dem Fenster geschmissen vor Wut  naja 2-3mal hab ichs geschafft  Ich geh mir Anno 1404 morgen holen  kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## MikeMailmann (25. Juni 2009)

So ich habe das Game jetzt ca 5 Stunden gezockt ohne irgend ein Problem einfach nur gezockt.
 Sahnemäßig, kein Absturz kein ach was wies ich nicht mal ein Day one Patch so sollte ein Spiel auf den Markt kommen.

Sorry aber ich werde nichts weniger mehr Akzeptieren liebe Spielentwikler und Publisher.
(Verwöhn  )


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Atropa am 25.06.2009 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute meine CE bekommen - Nr. 256 von 30000



Ich hab' Nummer 29670.


----------



## Atropa (26. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 25.06.2009 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 25.06.2009 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist bis jetzt definitiv die schönste CE die ich besitze. Wenn man dazu den geringen Aufpreis von etwa 10€ betrachtet, ist das für jeden, der sich für die Gimmicks begeistern kann, ein absoluter Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Atropa am 26.06.2009 07:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 25.06.2009 22:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, defintiv. Die Kiste ist sehr hochwertig, und der Inhalt ist sehr nett gemacht.
Meine Freundin hat sich sofort auf die Mandelsamen gestürzt - bin gespannt, ob da was wächst... 
 

Lediglich die "Bonus-DVD" ist etwas enttäuschend und ziemlich lieblos gemacht.
Die hätte man sich eigentlich schenken bzw. stattdessen eine reine Soundtrack-CD beilegen können, denn das ist das wohl einzig Interessante bzw. Exklusive auf der DVD.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 26.06.2009 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Freundin hat sich sofort auf die Mandelsamen gestürzt - bin gespannt, ob da was wächst...



Spinnst du? Pflanzen brauchen Liebe, da kannst doch keine Frau ranlassen


----------



## Sinthoras1991 (26. Juni 2009)

MikeMailmann am 25.06.2009 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich habe das Game jetzt ca 5 Stunden gezockt ohne irgend ein Problem einfach nur gezockt.
> Sahnemäßig, kein Absturz kein ach was wies ich nicht mal ein Day one Patch so sollte ein Spiel auf den Markt kommen.
> 
> Sorry aber ich werde nichts weniger mehr Akzeptieren liebe Spielentwikler und Publisher.
> (Verwöhn  )



Ich glaube nicht, dass du allzu verwöhnt bist nur weil du, wenn du 50€ aus gibst ordentliche Arbeit erwartest. So wie bei Anno sollte es eigentlich immer sein. 
In diesem Sinne: Grüße an Jowood.


----------



## Darlow (26. Juni 2009)

übrigens kostet es bei amazon nur noch 38 euro, also alle sofort zuschlagen! der multiplayer wird bestimmt auch schon bald kommen


----------



## Relactus (26. Juni 2009)

Darlow am 26.06.2009 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens kostet es bei amazon nur noch 38 euro, also alle sofort zuschlagen! der multiplayer wird bestimmt auch schon bald kommen



Das hoffe ich, wobei ich da keine grossen Bedenken habe, denn Related Designs ist sehr zuverlässig  . An dieser stelle nochmals ein grosses Kompliment an die Entwickler! Da habt ihr wirklich einen super Job gemacht!


----------



## MikeMailmann (26. Juni 2009)

Sinthoras1991 am 26.06.2009 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> MikeMailmann am 25.06.2009 21:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na aber genau das meine ich doch  und eigentlich bin ich sehr verwöhnt


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Juni 2009)

Für einen Anno-Noob wie mich, der grade die Demo testen konnte, bleibt nur ein Fazit:
Das Game schau ich mir mal genauer an. Alleine schon die Einblendungen was man als nächstes tun sollte, ob optional oder missionsbedingt, ist ganz großes Kino.  
Sehr einsteigerfreundlich aufgebaut, das Ganze.  

Und läuft auf meinem Laptop (C2D @ 2GHZ / Gforce 8600 GS 512MB / 2GB RAM) akzeptabel.

Das Intro ist an Geilheit nicht mehr zu übertreffen.  
Diese liebevoll gezeichneten Bilder die nur so vor Details strotzen, hinterlassen bei mir mächtig Eindruck.    
Sehr genialer Stil, der Lust auf mehr macht.


----------



## kavoven (26. Juni 2009)

Darlow am 26.06.2009 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens kostet es bei amazon nur noch 38 euro, also alle sofort zuschlagen! der multiplayer wird bestimmt auch schon bald kommen



Gestern für 50 gekauft....


----------



## DrHasenbein (26. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 25.06.2009 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich kenne nur Leute, die sich das Spiel wegen des fehlenden Multiplayers nicht kaufen. Komisch. Aber was rede ich ... 

Perlen vor die Säue ...


----------



## FunkerVogt (26. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Könnte in der überschwenglichen Lobeshymne auch jemand erwähnen, dass 24 Std nach Verkaufsstart das Support Forum überquillt. 
Ich finde es sollte zumindest Erwähnung finden, dass das Spiel seine eigenen Spielstände im proprietärenn SWW-Format anlegt, sie aber auf hunderten von Rechnern mit dem Hinweis "falsches Dateiformat" selbst nicht mehr lesen kann.
Das es bei jedem Spiel vorkommt, dass es auf dem ein oder anderen System nicht auf Anhieb läuft, sehe ich ja ein. Aber ein Spiel, dass sein eigenes Speicherformat nicht lesen kann ist mal was Neues!
Ganz großes Damentennis Jungs!!


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit Spielständen. 
Das einzig negative am Spiel ist die Ladezeit am Anfang einer Endlospartie, das kann bei mir schon mal 2-3 min dauern...aber das is halb so wild, immerhin ist mein Rechner zugemüllt und 4 Jahre alt, in denen er nie neu aufgesetzt wurde.


----------



## connor0815 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

loool...wollte mir das game eigentlich kaufen; hatte damals mit 1602 angefangen...die vielen stunden spass mit meinem kumpel im multiplayer.....
na ja, dann kam 1501, wo gesagt wurde:mp wird nachgepacht........nicht gekauft,trotzdem gespielt?!
1701 habe ich dann wieder gekauft;zwar nicht oft gespielt, aber die paar mal hat's spass gemacht...

wenn ich jetzt wieder lese: mp kommt im add-on............liebe leutz wann lernt ihr?????da gebe ich doch kein geld für aus!!!!!kommt eh nicht, oder wenn doch läuft's nicht richtig!
wie oft wollt ihr publisher dieses spiel mit uns noch spielen und anschliessend über kopien meckern????????LERNT ENDLICH!!!DER KUNDE IST KÖNIG!! nicht anders herum....
intalliere mir gerade schön 1701 und warte bis 1401 endlich vollkommen ist...dann wirds für'n 10er gekauft!!


----------



## Andy19 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				connor0815 am 27.06.2009 01:49 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich jetzt wieder lese: mp kommt im add-on............liebe leutz wann lernt ihr?????da gebe ich doch kein geld für aus!!!!!kommt eh nicht, oder wenn doch läuft's nicht richtig!


Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit dem Spiel, obwohl mein PC nicht mehr der Neuste ist.
Warum du dich so sehr über den fehlenden MP-Teil aufregst, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Es wurde bereits gesagt, dass die Mehrheit der ANNO-Fans, wie ich, gut auf den MP-Teil verzichten können und lieber alleine spielen, und er deshalb unter anderem erstmal weggelassen wurde. Damit haben Sie sich an die Wünsche der Mehrheit ANNO Fangemeinde bzw. Kunden gehalten, oder? Keiner zwingt dich, dass Spiel zu kaufen.


----------



## Eyermann (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DrHasenbein am 26.06.2009 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.06.2009 12:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


            



> scheiss was


----------



## DaxDerBiber (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich kann nicht sagen, ob ich mit meiner Erfahrung alleine dastehe, aber für mich war der Kopierschutz der einzige aber unüberwindliche Grund, das Spiel wieder in den Laden zu bringen. 

Maximal drei Installationen, ok, das ist irgendwie unsinnig aber ok, ich liebe die Reihe, also habe ich einmal auf meinen Bauch gehört und es gekauft. Auf in den Kampf:

Nach 6 Stunden, diversen Telefonaten mit der völlig überforderten Hotline, die in etwa soviel Ahnung von der Materie hatte wie ein Stein in Afrika, und daher fleissig von ihrem Zettel/Monitor ablas, was ihr merklich schwerfiel, stellte "man". nachdem man mich an viele Menschen vermittelt und immer wieder auf das supportforum verwiesen hatte, fest, dass es sich um ein Probem mit meinem 10 Wochen alten Mainboard handeln müsse und ich dann wohl ein "neues" bräuchte. 

Um das zu erfahren musste ich fast 10€ in die Hotlines stecken!!

Was zum Geier denkt sich eine Firma dabei einen solchen Kopierschutz zu verzapfen. Die Bewertungen auf Amazon sprechen dabei für sich, wie ich jetzt gerade feststellen durfte.

Ich rate von einem Kauf ab, solange dieser Kopierschutz nicht verändert wurde. Am Ende ist der beste Kopierschutz immernoch ein toller Multiplayermodus. Schade, dass das nur wenige Firmen verstehen und sih immer wieder auf diese dubiosen Kopiermonster einlassen!!!


----------



## Holstentor (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wirklich ein super Spiel. Und mit Abstand der beste Anno-Teil. Wenn ich bedenke, wie sehr der Vorgänger ständig rumzickte, abstürzte, ruckelte - und dieser Teil jetzt so butterweich mit höchsten Details auf einem 24-Zoll-Monitor läuft. Und das auf dem selben System!
Das war echt mal gute Arbeit!


----------



## Boesor (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DrHasenbein am 26.06.2009 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne nur Leute, die sich das Spiel wegen des fehlenden Multiplayers nicht kaufen. Komisch. Aber was rede ich ...
> 
> Perlen vor die Säue ...



Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass sich Ubisoft und Related Design das schon gut überlegt haben und entsprechende "Studien" angestellt haben.
Das weder du (und dein Umfeld), noch ich die Kundenreferenz darstellen sollte klar sein.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Holstentor am 27.06.2009 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich ein super Spiel. Und mit Abstand der beste Anno-Teil. Wenn ich bedenke, wie sehr der Vorgänger ständig rumzickte, abstürzte, ruckelte - und dieser Teil jetzt so butterweich mit höchsten Details auf einem 24-Zoll-Monitor läuft. Und das auf dem selben System!
> Das war echt mal gute Arbeit!



das ist das *mindeste* was man für 100 DM erwarten kann, nämlich nen fehlerfreies spiel..


----------



## Boesor (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Holstentor am 27.06.2009 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und doch wird diese Erwartung oft genug enttäuscht.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 27.06.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja allerdings, trotzdem ist fehlerfreiheit das mindeste was man verlangen darf..


----------



## Holstentor (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 27.06.2009 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mag ja sein. Das ändert aber an der Tatsache nichts. Übrigens: Die D-Mark gibt es schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Holstentor am 27.06.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja und? Kein grund € preise nicht aus spass umzurechnen

und natürlich gibts die D-Mark noch, mehrere Milliarden


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ja und? Kein grund € preise nicht aus spass umzurechnen
> 
> und natürlich gibts die D-Mark noch, mehrere Milliarden



Wobei die alte 1:2 Umrechnung schon lange nicht mehr gelten dürfe. Ganz im Gegenteil, man darf davon ausgehen, dass der Kurs heutzutage vielmehr bei etwa 1:1,5 stehen dürfte...


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 27.06.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann komm ich beim einkaufen ja ganz durcheinander x2 rechnen ist viel leichter


----------



## TheChicky (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 27.06.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim Weggehn oder Essen gehn, sogar 1:1


----------



## pirx (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist das *mindeste* was man für 100 DM erwarten kann, nämlich nen fehlerfreies spiel..





> Und doch wird diese Erwartung oft genug enttäuscht.





> ja allerdings, trotzdem ist fehlerfreiheit das mindeste was man verlangen darf..



Ja aber echt... dazu noch ein zum x-ten Mal frisch aufgewärmtes Spielprinzip.


----------



## Boesor (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				pirx am 27.06.2009 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber echt... dazu noch ein zum x-ten Mal frisch aufgewärmtes Spielprinzip.



Eigentlich zum vierten mal, wobei sich diesmal wohl auch spielerisch mal wieder einiges getan hat.
Anno bleibt anno, aber das heißt nicht, dass es 4 mal das gleiche spiel mit wechselnder grafik ist.

Wenn du allerdings was gänzlich neues haben möchtest wirst du sicher enttäuscht. 
Das dürfte allerdings auf so gut wie alle Spiele zutreffen.


----------



## Gerry (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Holstentor am 27.06.2009 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also meins hat 76,28 DM gekostet.  
Fast überall bekommt man es für diese € 39.

Spiele inzwischen schon seit vielen Stunden ohne jegliches Problem.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Gerry am 28.06.2009 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele inzwischen schon seit vielen Stunden ohne jegliches Problem.




  dito^^ meine erste Session am kauftag hat sage und schreibe 10 stunden gedauert - morgens um 5 hab ich dann entschieden "mal aufzuhören" - sogar der Annoknilch im Spiel hat mir geraten mal ne Pause einzulegen - er würde jedenfalls jetzt eine machen


----------



## Boesor (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Meins stürzt unglücklicherweise ganz gerne mal ab, ein problem, welches wohl bei anderen ebenfalls auftritt.
Eine Lösung hab ich noch nicht, aber immer noch besser den fehler, als den Speicherbug.


----------



## TheChicky (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Läuft bisher sauber bei mir, bin aber erst bei Mission 4. Zwischensequenzen ruckeln aber teilweise heftig. 8800 GTS.


----------



## pirx (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 28.06.2009 02:11 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 27.06.2009 22:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja... so ist es. Etliche Jahre Videogames fordern eben ihren Tribut. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich jetzt eh noch nie der grosse Annoholiker war und die annophorischen Bewertungen aus allen Richtungen waren mir schon immer leicht suspekt. 

Anno 1404 ist aber wirklich gut gelungen, meinte ich auch 
All die Neuerungen hauen da doch einiges raus und der fehlende MP ist mir persönlich egal. Dann läufts erst noch tatsächlich und wahrhaftig fast fehlerfrei + Demo vor Release.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 30.06.2009 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Meins stürzt unglücklicherweise ganz gerne mal ab, ein problem, welches wohl bei anderen ebenfalls auftritt.
> Eine Lösung hab ich noch nicht, aber immer noch besser den fehler, als den Speicherbug.



Hmm, laut meinem Profil hab' ich jetzt insgesamt 27 Stunden Spielzeit mit Anno verbracht (  ) - und hatte noch keinen einzigen Absturz.

Der einzige "Bug", den ich bis jetzt entdecken konnte, ist ein schwarzer Ladeschirm, d.h., beim Laden einer Karte wird das Bild inklusive Ladebalken ausgeblendet, ich sehe nur einen schwarzen Screen inklusive Sanduhr...


----------



## Sodien (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich denke dass Anno zu gut bewertet wurde. Tja es stimmt zwar, dass das Spiel eins der besten ist. Kaum  Fehler (und wenn dann verzeihbare), ABER der Kopierschutz. Ich habe jeden Anno Teil gekauft, und hab natürlich (blöd wie ich bin) den auch sofort gekauft. Bei der Aktivierung dann das böse erwachen. Es geht nicht. Wird man bei Ubisoft noch auf die FAQ´s verwiesen (Ich weis gar nicht ob der Mensch am Telefon mein Problem verstanden hat) schiebt Tales das Problem auf mein Mainboard (ASUS P5Q). Es läuft zwar immer noch nicht, aber dafür hab ich jetzt trotz Telefonflaterate saubere Kosten, da es natürlich eine gebührenpflichtige Nummer ist. 
Ergebnis Spiel wieder im Laden, und Ubisoft einen Kunden weniger. In Zukunft besser aufpassen was man so kauft. 

Ach ja, meine persönliche Meinung ist ja, dass die Leute die das Spiel gekauft haben, das auch getan hätten ohne Kopierschutz. (Gute Spiele werden auch gewürdigt), und ich denke auch, dass es trotz dieser Gängelung der Kunden bald einen Crack geben wird. (Hoffnung also für alle die es Dank Kopierschutz nicht spielen können )
Würde Ubisoft auf diese Gängelung verzichten, währe es den 91er auch wert, bis jetzt maximal ne 85.


----------



## TheChicky (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Sodien am 30.06.2009 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke dass Anno zu gut bewertet wurde. Tja es stimmt zwar, dass das Spiel eins der besten ist. Kaum  Fehler (und wenn dann verzeihbare), ABER der Kopierschutz. Ich habe jeden Anno Teil gekauft, und hab natürlich (blöd wie ich bin) den auch sofort gekauft. Bei der Aktivierung dann das böse erwachen. Es geht nicht. Wird man bei Ubisoft noch auf die FAQ´s verwiesen (Ich weis gar nicht ob der Mensch am Telefon mein Problem verstanden hat) schiebt Tales das Problem auf mein Mainboard (ASUS P5Q). Es läuft zwar immer noch nicht, aber dafür hab ich jetzt trotz Telefonflaterate saubere Kosten, da es natürlich eine gebührenpflichtige Nummer ist.
> Ergebnis Spiel wieder im Laden, und Ubisoft einen Kunden weniger. In Zukunft besser aufpassen was man so kauft.
> 
> Ach ja, meine persönliche Meinung ist ja, dass die Leute die das Spiel gekauft haben, das auch getan hätten ohne Kopierschutz. (Gute Spiele werden auch gewürdigt), und ich denke auch, dass es trotz dieser Gängelung der Kunden bald einen Crack geben wird. (Hoffnung also für alle die es Dank Kopierschutz nicht spielen können )
> Würde Ubisoft auf diese Gängelung verzichten, währe es den 91er auch wert, bis jetzt maximal ne 85.



Weißt du, die wenigen, die solche Probleme wie du haben und das Spiel zurückgeben (müssen), werden locker wettgemacht durch die vielen, vielen Käufer, die das Spiel gerade WEGEN diesem Kopierschutz mehr hat. Es gibt noch keinen Crack, soviel ich weiß und das allein bedeutet viele zigtausende Käufer mehr. 

Du hattest einfach Pech, bei mir klappte es zB reibungslos mit dem Aktivieren.


----------



## Atropa (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 30.06.2009 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, laut meinem Profil hab' ich jetzt insgesamt 27 Stunden Spielzeit mit Anno verbracht (  ) - und hatte noch keinen einzigen Absturz.



Wo sieht man das mit der Spielzeit ein ?

Ich habe bis jetzt auch etwa geschätzte 20 Stunden gespielt, bei mir ist bis jetzt nicht ein Bug aufgetreten.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Atropa am 01.07.2009 07:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 30.06.2009 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boah ... ihr seid voll die WoW'ler ey :>

*hust*

Irgendwie konnt ich mich nicht richtig 'durchsetzen' gg. meinen inneren Schweinehund als ich gestern nach der Arbeit bei MediaMarkt war und das Spiel dort hab liegen sehen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 01.07.2009 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> *hust*
> 
> Irgendwie konnt ich mich nicht richtig 'durchsetzen' gg. meinen inneren Schweinehund als ich gestern nach der Arbeit bei MediaMarkt war und das Spiel dort hab liegen sehen.


*räusper*

Ich dachte man spielt nur kurze knackige Actiontitel, weil man doch so wenig Zeit hat?

ts ts...


----------



## Atropa (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 01.07.2009 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie konnt ich mich nicht richtig 'durchsetzen' gg. meinen inneren Schweinehund als ich gestern nach der Arbeit bei MediaMarkt war und das Spiel dort hab liegen sehen.



Kaufen, Marsch, Marsch..... 

Ernsthaft, Aufbaustrategie ist normal nicht soooo mein Ding, aber Anno1404 hat mich seit letzter Woche völlig in seinen Ban gezogen und kann es uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 01.07.2009 07:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte man spielt nur kurze knackige Actiontitel, weil man doch so wenig Zeit hat?
> 
> ts ts...


Genau aus dem Grund habe ich es ja nicht gekauft. Zwei meiner Freunde haben sich das Spiel gekauft und Loben es in den Himmel, gut, der eine ist Geschichtsstudent aber ...   

Auch wenn Atropa der Meinung ist, dass ich es kaufen muss ... ich glaube kaum, dass man Spass mit dem Spiel hat wenn man nur ne halbe Stunde am Tag spielt, oder?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 01.07.2009 08:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn Atropa der Meinung ist, dass ich es kaufen muss ... ich glaube kaum, dass man Spass mit dem Spiel hat wenn man nur ne halbe Stunde am Tag spielt, oder?


Gibt es etwa keine Quicksave-Funktion?


----------



## MikeMailmann (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 01.07.2009 08:10 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 01.07.2009 07:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch hat man ich Spiele in der Woche gerade mal 2-3 Std. (Familie). 
Aber vorm schlafengehen überlege ich mir schon mal was ich am nächsten Tag in Angriff nehme


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 01.07.2009 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 01.07.2009 07:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Ding ist ein furchtbarer Zeitfresser. Ich habe fast das ganze Wochenende verzockt - und das bei dem schönen Wetter, Schande über mich.
Meine Freundin hatte am Wochenende keine Zeit und anstatt darüber "traurig" zu sein, hab' ich voller Freude Kellerkind gespielt...   

Ich wüsste nicht, wann mich das letzte Mal ein Spiel dermaßen gefesselt hätte.

Die Spielzeit kann man im Profil einsehen, oder aber im laufenden Spiel, wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger auf die kleine Sanduhr über der Minimap fährt.


----------



## crackajack (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Atropa am 01.07.2009 08:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ernsthaft, Aufbaustrategie ist normal nicht soooo mein Ding, aber Anno1404 hat mich seit letzter Woche völlig in seinen Ban gezogen und kann es uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


Interessant
Mein letztes Aufbauspiel, das ich ausgiebiger gespielt habe, war Sim City....also das erste.... 1602, Völker, Industriegigant oder B&W konnten mich alle max. ein paar Stunden fesseln, z.T. war nach dem ersten Level die Motivation futsch, 1503 oder 1701 habe ich keine Sekunde angerührt.
Mal gucken ob mein Bruder 1404 schon hat.


----------



## chaos777 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Anno 1701 fand ich später langweilig,Anno 1404 ist genau das gegenteil,es fortdert ständig,und man hat immer genug zutun.Die motivation bei diesem Spiel ist für mich ein Segen.So kommen nie langweile auf .
Was mich wundert,das solch ein Komplexes Spiel,Bugfrei läuft^^
Super Test PC Games!
und ein Kompliment an die Macher


----------



## Solon25 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				chaos777 am 01.07.2009 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Anno 1701 fand ich später langweilig


Gehört evtl. nicht unbedingt hierhin, aber schau die mal die Webseite zum Anno 1701 D.E.A.P. !70! Mod an, wenn du mit 1404 soweit durch bist


----------



## Pwned666 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Mal eine frage:

Wie soll ein Multiplayer in anno1404 eigentlich aussehn? Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das das umsetzbar ist.
Das Spiel ist durch die unterschiedlichen waren durch den Orient,Items und ähnliches doch viel zu unbalanced für einen Multiplayer Modus.

Jeder Mitspieler bräuchte gleiche Chancen sodas man überall an jede Art von Waren rankommt.

Würd jetzt ein Mitspieler von anfang an gleich sogut wie alle orient inseln besetzen kommt der andere an die anderen nicht mehr ran und hat automatisch verloren.
Die NPCs wo man Ruf pushen kann müssen ja auch noch verteilt werden auf der Karte. Das Rufpushen könnte man ja durch kleine "minimissionen" umsetzen wie in der Kampagne.

Die Karten allgemein müssen ja richtig Balanced werden für alle mitspieler das ich mir gar nicht so einfach vorstelle. Zufallsgenerierte Karten würden so oder so nicht funktionieren.
Dazu müsste die Karte riesengross sein.

Frag mich echt wie se das schaffen wollen. Anno1701 war sehr "einheitlich" designt worden sodas ein Multiplayer Modus kein Problem war (Das Spiel war aber stinkelangweilig dadurch). 1404 dagegen ist 5x so komplex und meiner meinung nach auch viel viel besser

Mal schauen wie Ubisoft das ganze schaffen will. Wenn se es wirklich schaffen: Respekt


----------



## AzraelSEt (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich fände anstatt einem reinen MultiplayerModus eine Coop-Kampagne ziemlich genial !!! Ich würde gerne mit nem Kumpel zusammenspielen!
Aber das ist wohl wunschdenken 

Der fehlende Multiplayer ist toll! Sonst würde man in Versuchung kommen ihn auszuprobieren und nochmehr Zeit verlieren, außerdem würde eine Anno Schlacht dann wieder 5-6 Stunden dauern....

Ansonsten Daumen hoch!


----------



## GSSD (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Das mit dem Kopierschutz ist schon schade, da 
gibt es sicher andere bessere Möglichkeiten, 
aber das Spiel an sich finde ich super und auch 
die Grafik schaut super aus!
Langzeitspaß ist angesagt und auch wenn es 
einem irgendwann mal langweilig wird, spielt 
man es sowieso nach ein paar Wochen wieder.


----------



## Cool-Bird (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Anno 1404 - Test: Die perfekte Aufbau-Strategie-Symbiose!*

Ich finde das Spiel toll!
Alle die Probleme bei Windows 7 haben kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich spiele Anno 1404 schon seit Monaten mit höchster Grafik Einstellungen auf Windows 7 ohne ein Problem gehabt zu haben. Ich freue mich schon auf den das Add-On und die dort enthaltene neue Items.

Leider hab ich auch Schule und kann mich dem Spektakel nur am Wochenende hingeben.


----------



## Cool-Bird (19. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



AzraelSEt schrieb:


> Ich fände anstatt einem reinen MultiplayerModus eine Coop-Kampagne ziemlich genial !!! Ich würde gerne mit nem Kumpel zusammenspielen!
> Aber das ist wohl wunschdenken
> 
> Der fehlende Multiplayer ist toll! Sonst würde man in Versuchung kommen ihn auszuprobieren und nochmehr Zeit verlieren, außerdem würde eine Anno Schlacht dann wieder 5-6 Stunden dauern....
> ...


   Ich habe gedacht mit dem Add-On können auch mehrere Personen eine Macht übernehmen und sich die Aufgaben teilen (Aufbau, Handelsrouten, Aufträge). 
Ich kann mich auch irren, aber kann mich glaub ich daran erinner das so schon irgendwo gelesen zu haben.


----------

